# Heavy duty hand crank Grain Mill



## OldGrouch (Jan 23, 2008)

MissKitty and I came across, and bought, a heavy duty hand crank grain mill. We had to put the grain (hard white wheat berries) through it a couple times but it made a nice fine flour. Would like to get a supply of spare parts for it but can find nothing when searching the internet. The only marks on it are 2MB on the base and 2MG or 2MC (unsure which it is) on the top part. Photo follows, anyone have any knowledge of this model Grain Mill?










As an aside I just have to brag a bit... a photo of one of the pancakes MissKitty made using the fresh ground whole wheat flour follows. 










Don't know that I've ever enjoyed a pancake as much! Life is good on "Our Lil' Farm" --Dwight


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.csbellco.com/hand-grist-mill-2.asp

.....Alan.


----------



## OldGrouch (Jan 23, 2008)

Alan,

Thanks so much for the link!

--Dwight


----------



## Blair (Sep 3, 2007)

How is the ease of operation of this mill? I had looked at the written description posted on the ads and was not considering it due to the coarseness of grind. I like the fact that it is built rugged.


----------



## OldGrouch (Jan 23, 2008)

Blair said:


> How is the ease of operation of this mill? I had looked at the written description posted on the ads and was not considering it due to the coarseness of grind. I like the fact that it is built rugged.


We ran the wheat through a couple times (still learning how to use it) and the flour was plenty fine. We then sifted the flour before using and had very little in the way of larger chunks, these we simply ran through the mill again.

I can't compare it's "ease of use" to any other mill as I haven't used any other hand mill.

--Dwight


----------



## Blair (Sep 3, 2007)

After using it, would you buy it again now that you know how it works?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

That's a beautiful pancake! I've had my eye on a Diamant mill for a long time, but the price is out of our reach. I'm afraid most of the other hand crank mills won't grind fine enough, and I don't want an electric one. If you don't mind saying, where did you get yours?


----------



## OldGrouch (Jan 23, 2008)

Blair said:


> After using it, would you buy it again now that you know how it works?


Considering the price we got it for.... yes. Full price... I might try to get the grainmaker or FLM instead for approx $130 more. Hard question to answer as I haven't used the other mills, just read lots of good things about them.



Mom_of_Four said:


> That's a beautiful pancake! I've had my eye on a Diamant mill for a long time, but the price is out of our reach. I'm afraid most of the other hand crank mills won't grind fine enough, and I don't want an electric one. If you don't mind saying, where did you get yours?


We got this in a trade with a neighbor (AKA barter...) and assured his wife (who is also on homesteadingtoday) that she could use it if she should ever need it. I'm pretty ok with the trade but on frugalsquirrels someone posted they got theirs at a flea market for $15.00

We ran the first couple cups of flour through at least 6 times as we were learning this mill. The second couple cups we only had to run through 2 times. MissKitty sifted the flour and we ran any big pieces through again but there wasn't even 1/4 teaspoon of larger pieces. We think the flour was quite fine.

hope this helps....

--Dwight


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

OG did good with his bartering.....now' some place to get some cheaper wheat berries ...organic store is expensive......Popcorn is suppose to make great cornmeal...unless you are really desiring to make flour I would not invest a lot of money into something to just sit on the shelf....Try looking around for used ones...IMHO-MissKitty


----------



## Blair (Sep 3, 2007)

I buy my wheat from a "plain folk" (Amish / Mennonite) store that sells bulk food. I get hard wheat for $28 per 50 lbs. Or you could get at a feed meal. The grain will not be as clean but it only runs $18 per 50 lbs. The same for whole corn for the cornmeal.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Miss Kitty, I've read that popcorn is too hard for most grain mills....maybe yours is tough enough but I'd be afraid to ruin the grinding part with too hard corn.

Anyone know if this is true?


----------

